# Seerosenblüte(n) 2009



## Annett (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Bereits am Montag (10.5.) war es so weit.
Die N.tetragona war bei mir die erste. 
 
Ich wollte Euch das Bild nicht vorenthalten, auch wenn es keinen Schönheitspreis gewinnen wird. 

Die nächsten stehen schon in den Startlöchern:
Vermutlich "__ Rosennymphe" und die zweite Blüte der N.tetragona. Warum blüht die denn immer schon unter Wasser auf? 
  

Wie sieht es denn bei Euch aus? Auch schon jemand mit Seerosenblüte(n)? 

Falls wir es schaffen, muss ich heute/morgen mal dringend noch einen Blick auf den alten Teich werfen. Da waren die Knospen schon letzte Woche ziemlich weit. :shock


----------



## Torfkop (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Bisher sind meine Seerosen leider noch nicht. Schätzungsweise 7 - 10 Tage werde ich wohl noch warten müssen


----------



## katja (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

blüten??? 

ich bin schon froh, dass eine meiner zwerge überhaupt 4 blätter hat


----------



## KlausS. (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hi
Mensch hast dus gut, meine hat viele Blätter, eine Blüte steht in den Startlöchern. Bin mal gespannt auf die Farbe.:smoki


----------



## newbee (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

auch haben will:beeten

meine hat gerade mal 3 blätter muß aber dazu sagen ich habe meine auch erst seit ca 5 wochen drinn da bin ich schon froh das ich jetzt wenigstens blätter sehe


----------



## Olli.P (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hi,


wir ham z.Zt. auch *nur* jede Menge Blätter an der Oberfläche......


----------



## Annett (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo zusammen.

Also bei mir blühen ja auch noch nicht alle - daher: bitte kein Futterneid. 

Und wenn, dann können wir alle ganz neidisch nach Paros gucken.... Elfriede hat sich gleich gar nicht hier zu Wort gemeldet. 
Vielleicht holt sie es ja nach, wenn der PC wieder rund läuft. 


Ich denke, der Blühbeginn hängt von der Sorte und vom Standort ab.
Der Zwerg steht nun mal gezwungener Maßen im Flachwasserbereich und bekommt fast den ganzen Tag Sonne (sofern sie scheint). Laut Teichthermometer sind dort oft >20°C, da bei mir ja keine künstliche Umwälzung stattfindet. 
Die vermutete "__ Rosennymphe" steht etwas tiefer und hat nur frühmorgens durch die noch kleine Trauerweide ein wenig Schatten.

Die N.tetragona (Zwerg) hatte heute die zweite Blüte über Wasser geöffnet. 
   

Meine "Gonnère", zwei unbekannte, die "Chromatella" und die neue vom letzten Jahr ("Thomas O`Brien") sind auch noch nicht so weit.

Was mich aber wundert. Z.B. bei Katja muss der Winter ja schon viel länger vorbei sein als hier.... liegt der Teich manchmal etwas ungünstiger/schattiger?


----------



## hipsu (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Huhu,

schicke Seerose haste da. Ich hoffe mal meine kommt noch, die mikkerd vor sich grade hin, jetzt hat sie zwar den benötigten Dünger bekommen aber naja, mal sehen


----------



## katja (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*



Annett schrieb:


> Was mich aber wundert. Z.B. bei Katja muss der Winter ja schon viel länger vorbei sein als hier.... liegt der Teich manchmal etwas ungünstiger/schattiger?



hallo annett,
das braucht dich nicht zu wundern..
1. hat der "teich" nicht den ganzen tag sonne und
2. kennst du ja mein glückliches händchen mit seerosen....(siehe thread "meine traumhaften seerosen") :evil


----------



## Eugen (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

[OT]Katja hat es eher mit Mardern oder __ Hornissen[/OT]

dafür entwickelt sich "katinka" super


----------



## Elfriede (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Annett,

endlich habe ich meinen PC wieder und werde mich in den nächsten Tagen auch einmal mit meinen Seerosen melden. Bis auf die Tropischen blühen bereits alle und ich musste schon an die 20 abgeblühte Knospen abnehmen.

Seerosen habe ich bekanntlich ja reichlich (meistens zu reichlich) im Teich, Nuphar japonica hingegen nur zwei, deshalb hat mich eine Blüte dieser Pflanze heute besonders gefreut und ich hänge gleich ein Foto an.


 


@ Eugen,

was ist denn aus Deiner Grünen Maid geworden?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros an alle Seerosenfreunde
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Ihr zwei.

Ich hab den __ Lotos mal ins Lotos-Thema verschoben.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=224744#post224744

Bitte dort weit machen. 

***** Das Teichrosenthema findet Ihr jetzt hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21897


----------



## gemag (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Unsere bekommen nun auch langsam ihre Blätter  von Blüten können wir noch träumen!
Aber schön schon solche Bilder zu sehen!


----------



## KlausS. (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Mensch jetzt hab ich schon zwei Knospen an der Wasseroberfläche, aber aufgehen wollen sie nicht.
Dafür blühen die anderen Pflanzen.


----------



## Annett (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe mir erlaubt, die Teichrosenbeiträge abzutrennen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21897
Es ist einfach zu interessant, als es hier mitten in x Seiten Seerosenbildern untergehen zu lassen. 

Zum eigentlichen Thema:
Meine "Gonnère" hat jetzt ebenfalls eine Knospe oben. Sie wird aber noch einige Tage brauchen....
Die Knospe der vermeintlichen "__ Rosennymphe" zeigt deutlich Farbe. Mal sehen, ob sie morgen auf geht.


----------



## Annett (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo.

Die vermeintliche "__ Rosennymphe" blühte heute den ersten Tag. :freu
   

Konnte mich zwischen den vielen Fotos nicht so richtig entscheiden.


----------



## HaMaKi (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Annett,

superschöne Bilder!
Bei unseren ist die erste Knospe sichtbar; aber noch Unterwasser 

Gruß  Marita


----------



## Annett (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Guten Abend allerseits.

Ob ich es wohl wagen darf?  

Heute war ich mal ganz kurz am alten Teich - und was soll ich sagen?

Das Ding ist verrückt! :crazy
 
13 offene Blüten und unzählige Knospen. 

Und damit Ihr mir glaubt, dass die Bilder aus diesem Jahr stammen, habe ich extra die neue Behelfsbrücke mit aufs Bild genommen. 
  
Ab Ende Juni, Anfang Juli kann ich sicherlich wieder Ableger davon (bevorzugt an Groß- und Koiteichbesitzer) abgeben. 

Die "__ Marliacea Chromatella" hatte auch zwei Blüten oben - da war ich völlig platt, denn am neuen Teich tut sich diesbezüglich gar nichts. 
 

Und die immer heller werdende Blüte am neuen Teich. Die nächste Knospe steht links daneben bereits in den Startlöchern.


----------



## Elfriede (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Sehr schön Annett,

Deine üppigen Seerosen zu sehen macht richtig Freude. 

Hast Du denn Deine Seerosen heuer schon gedüngt? Deine Monsterseerose ist doch frei in den Teich gepflanzt, musst Du sie trotzdem düngen?

Vielleicht schaffe ich es zum Wochenende, endlich auch einmal einige Fotos von meinen Seerosen zu machen oder sie wenigstens zu düngen und neu zu positionieren.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Elfriede.

Schön, dass ich Dir mit den Fotos eine Freude machen konnte. 

Mir ist bewusst, dass das "Monster" dieses Jahr definitiv unters Messer muss. Allerdings brauche ich sie in dieser Größe noch bis Ende Juni. Danach geht es ihr an die vielen Ausleger.
Sie ist eigentlich nicht frei gepflanzt, sondern in einem großen Korb. 
Daraus hat sie sich zwischenzeitlich natürlich befreit. Düngen tu ich sie nicht und die anderen im alten Teich haben dieses Jahr auch noch keinen Dünger gesehen. 
(Zeit, kalt, Eimer zu voll...)


----------



## mitch (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

hallo,

meine 1. blüte in diesem jahr, kurz vor dem aufblühen


----------



## KlausS. (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Und es geschehen noch Wunder:smoki auch bei uns ging heute die erste Blüte auf. Kann jemand angaben zu der Sorte machen?


----------



## Annett (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Klaus und Mitch.


Endlich bin ich nicht mehr die Einzige mit Seerosenblüten in D. 


			
				KlausS. schrieb:
			
		

> Kann jemand angaben zu der Sorte machen?


Nö. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/13

Meine "__ Marliacea Chromatella" schaut ähnlich aus, aber das sagt gar nichts. Gelbe Sorten haben wohl öfters solch bunte Blätter.


----------



## Doris (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallihallo

Nachdem wir die Seerose aus unserem Teich  in unseren Pflanzenfilterteich gesetzt haben wo die Koi sie nicht mehr beknabbern können, haben wir endlich mal Seerosen mit Blüten *und *Blättern.

Im letzten Jahr hatten wir eine einzelne Blüte und die Blätter drumherum waren allesamt von unseren gefräßigen Gesellen verspeist worden :evil

 

@ Annett
WOW  das sind ja (wieder) tolle Seerosen in eurem "alten" Teich... dagegen sind unsere ganz schön mickrig.

@ Elfriede
Dein Bild von der Seerose gefällt mir echt super 
​


----------



## mitch (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

hallo,

hab ich doch glatt vergessen - ich hab ja später auch noch bilder gemacht 

   

jetzt geht es richtung sommer


----------



## mitch (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

hallo,

die blüte ist ganz schön taff 

 

wir hatten gerade einen kleinen wolkenbruch


----------



## Elfriede (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Seerosenfreunde,

es ist immer ein besonderes Erlebnis,  wenn sich im Frühling die erste Seerosenknospe öffnet. Seltener aber schenkt man der letzten Stunde einer Seerose Beachtung. Ich habe das heute getan und war sehr angetan von ihrer vergehenden Schönheit des letzten Augenblicks, - morgen wird sie sich nicht mehr öffnen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## KlausS. (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Ich finde sie auch wunderschön.


----------



## Frank (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Moin moin,

klasse Seerosenbilder habt ihr! 

Bei mir dauerts anscheinend noch etwas. Außerdem bin ich nach der "Entenattacke" froh, das schon mal wieder einige ganze Blätter auf der Wasseroberfläche schwimmen.
Gestern bin ich endlich mal dazu gekommen, die kaputten abzuschneiden. :?


----------



## Uli (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

hallo,
schöne seerosenblüten habt ihr da.ein paar blüten habe ich auch im angebot.
gruß uli


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo.

Heute hat bei mir auch die erste geblüht und zwar eine '__ Sioux', hab aber keine Kamera mit im Garten gehabt.

@ Elfride:
Ist das eine Nuphar japonica var. rubraticum? Das Blatt sieht so rötlich aus und die Blüte sieht auch so orange auf dem Bild aus.


----------



## Annett (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Mirko.

Schade, dass du die Kamera nicht dabei hattest.

@all
 Super, dass es auch bei Euch endlich los gegangen ist. 

Und von mir heute mal was anderes. 
 

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich die Blüten davon abhalten kann, sich abends zu schließen?? 
Sie gehen zwar am nächsten Morgen wieder auf, aber abends offen wäre schon schön. Hatte mal etwas mit einem Wachstropfen in der Mitte gelesen....


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hi Annett.

Im Buch steht Nagellack oder Parafin auf den Blütenboden geben.


----------



## Annett (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Danke Mirko.

Ich hab mich mal daran gewagt und heute am Tage etwas Kerzenwachs in die offene Blüte getropft....
Hier das Ergebnis um 23Uhr: 


Klasse, damit steht der Verwendung nichts mehr im Wege - außer ein unerwünschter Hagelschlag. :beeten


----------



## Olli.P (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hi Leute,

wir haben seit Heute auch die erste Blüte.... 

 


Und die nächsten drei der großen stehen in den Startlöchern.....


----------



## T.I. (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo,
hier unsere erste Seerosenblüte dieses Jahr (22.5.09).
 

Da der Teich zur Zeit vergrößert wird, musste die Seerose in ein kleineres (zu kleines) Behältnis umziehen, hier hat sich heute die zweite Blüte geöffnet:
 

Die Knospe dahinter hatte sich heute Nachmittag auch noch geöffnet.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere  hatte ich heute noch min. 6 weitere, noch zuene Knospen gezählt.


----------



## HaMaKi (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Schön, wieviel Blüten eure Seerosen schon tragen 

uuuund  nach dem Teichbau Ende Sommer letzten Jahres und dem Ableben einer unserer 3 Seerosen (Martha ist in die ewigen Jagdgründe 'eingegangen') hat Hermine es geschafft:  


... und hier mal ein Versuch halb über / halb unter Wasser           


James, der dritte im Bunde, arbeitet noch an seiner Blütenpracht. Männer brauchen ja immer etwas länger (öhem ) 

Lieben Gruß  Marita


----------



## Doris (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Marita
Das Bild mit der letzen Seerose sieht so aus als wenn du eine Kerze reingestellt hast.
Gefällt mir​


----------



## HaMaKi (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Danke Doris, für's Kompliment 

Das war auch das einzige von zahlreichen Versuchen (auf dem Uferwall hockend, nach vorne zur Blüte hangelnd - ich glaub' die schwimmende Teichgesellschaft hat auf das große Platsch von diesem merkwürdig verrenkten Menschen gewartet ) das was geworden ist.

Gruß Marita


----------



## inge50 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo,

meine erste Seerosenblüte  es ist die Perrys Baby red 

     

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Teicher (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo, ihr habt's schön, bei mir hier in Oberfranken(Bairisch Sibirien) sind noch kein einzige blüte an die Seerosen im sicht! mist usw.
Bye, Jimmy


----------



## mitch (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

hallo jimmy,

so kalt ist es doch ned bei uns in oberfranken, vieleicht a weng kälter bei dir, aber du liegst ja auch 200m höher.

die seerosenblüten kommen schon noch  nur geduld


----------



## Klausile (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Leute,

ich kann hier zwar keine Bilder beitragen, aber evtl. könnt ihr mir eine Frage beantworten:
Wie viele Tage blüht denn eine Seerose? 
Also eine einzelne Blüte blüht wie lange?
Von wann bis wann blühen die Seerosen überhaupt?

Ich habe letztes Jahr im Juni eine __ Sioux bei mir eingesetzt, die hat letztes Jahr überhaupt nicht geblüht, dieses Jahr kamen bisher zwei Blüten. Die haben sich aber nur 3 oder 4 Tage geöffnet. Seit dem sind keine neuen Ansätze zu entdecken.

Es wäre nett, wenn Ihr mir da weiter helfen könntet.

Danke

Gruß Klaus


----------



## mitch (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

hallo klaus,

soweit ich es weiß ist eine blüte so um die 3-4 tage offen.  

die blütezeit ist hängt immer von der sorte ab - schau mal auf die seite von werner, da sind auch die blütezeiten angegeben 


worin hast du gepflanzt und hast du düngekegel benutzt ? macht viel bei der blühfreudigkeit aus.


----------



## Eugen (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*



Klausile schrieb:


> Ich habe letztes Jahr im Juni eine __ Sioux bei mir eingesetzt, die hat letztes Jahr überhaupt nicht geblüht, dieses Jahr kamen bisher zwei Blüten. Die haben sich aber nur 3 oder 4 Tage geöffnet. Seit dem sind keine neuen Ansätze zu entdecken.



Die Sioux braucht viel Sonne und warmes Wasser.
Ausserdem darf sie nicht soo tief stehen. 30 - 40cm wäre bei dem "Sommer" ideal.

Den Rest hat Mitch ja schon beantwortet.


----------



## michag (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo,bei uns ist das Wetter auch nicht so toll aber...........eine Blüte kommt auch schon,steht in ca 90cm tiefe


----------



## mitch (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

welch ein wunder  2 blüten gleichzeitig


----------



## Inken (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

 Wie schön, Mitch! 








Aber doch wohl nicht im neuen Teich, gell?  :haue3


----------



## Horst T. (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Bei mir ist es auch wie jedes Jahr 
Es blüht nichts   
Dafür habe ich bei den Krebsscheren mehr Glück


----------



## Horst T. (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*



Horst T. schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es auch wie jedes Jahr
> Es blüht nichts Anhang anzeigen 48416
> Dafür habe ich bei den Krebsscheren mehr Glück Anhang anzeigen 48417



Warum kann man meine Bilder durch anklicken nicht vergrößern


----------



## mitch (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

hallo horst,

soll ich dir mal ein bild meiner krebsscheren zeigen - ne lieber doch nicht  die schauen aus als wenn sie sich gleich auflösen wollten, aber deine sind richtig grün und blühen dazu 

echt schade das das grünzeugs ned immer so will :crazy wie wir  

@inken: ist die seerose im "alten"


----------



## Pammler (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Heute entdeckt!


----------



## mic_chief (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Jabadabaduuuuuu.

Meine 1. Seerosenblüte. Ich freue mich riesig.


----------



## Horst T. (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*



Horst T. schrieb:


> Warum kann man meine Bilder durch anklicken nicht vergrößern




Kann mir das keiner erklären , 
will doch beim nächsten Mal nicht den gleichen Fehler machen...


----------



## Inken (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Horst!

Vermutlich hast du deine Bilder zu sehr verkleinert (220 x 165 Pixel). Ich verkleinere meine Fotos immer auf 800x600 (im Querformat). Versuch's mal!


----------



## Horst T. (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

 die anderen Bilder z.B. von Mic Chief sind aber in der gleichen Größe wie die von mir.....


----------



## Annett (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hi.

Inken hat Recht - Du hast die Bilder zu klein gemacht und dafür etwas zu wenig komprimiert.
Mach wie sie sagt und je nach Verkleinerungstool mit 85 oder 90% Qualität ausprobieren, sodass Du nicht über 244kb pro Bild kommst.. 
Für Windoof XP gibts im Downloadbereich drei verschiedene Tools zum Verkleinern. Bei weiteren Fragen bitte im Support melden. 
Hier stört es erstens das eigentliche Thema und zweitens finden die Frage nur wenige, die sich berufen fühlen, darauf zu antworten. 


MfG
Annett


----------



## Regina (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo zusammen,

auch bei mir hat sich die erste Blüte geöffnet   und eine Zweite steht schon in den Startlöchern.


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Ihrs,

nachdem ich schon seit Wochen diesen Thread ganz neidisch beobachte, kann ich endlich auch ein Bild einstellen:


 
__ Froebeli, 2 Blüten, 6 Knospen :freu


----------



## elkop (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

ich endlich auch. meine __ froebeli hat sich ordentlich zeit gelassen, bis sie sich bequemt hat, ihre knospe zu öffnen.

noch einmal möchte ich hier anmerken, dass ich voriges frühjahr meine seerose in seramis granulat, abgedeckt mit grobem kies, gepflanzt habe.


----------



## elkop (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

uups, das mim foto will net funktionieren  grrrrrml
na dann halt net.


----------



## anlu (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Seerosen-traum:


----------



## resa51 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

nach dem ich mehrere Jahre auf eine Seerosenblüte in meinem alten Teich gewartet habe, freue ich mich riesig über die Blüte und die 2. Knospe.
Mein neuer Teich ist erst seit Himmelfahrt in Betrieb.
 
Leider kann ich mir das selber nur auf dem Foto ansehen, weil die Blüte sich schließt, bevor ich aus der Arbeit wieder zu Hause bin


----------



## elkop (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

so, jetzt klappts aber.
wenn i jetzt schon drei postings brauch, bis ich ein foto einstell, na pfiati gott, des san aussichten!


----------



## bodo61 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*



elkop schrieb:


> so, jetzt klappts aber.
> wenn i jetzt schon drei postings brauch, bis ich ein foto einstell, na pfiati gott, des san aussichten!



Kann mir vielleicht einer sagen, wie diese dunklen Seerosen heißen?

Hab nur weiße und so blaß rosa. :__ nase


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Bodo,

guck mal hier http://www.nymphaion.de oder hier http://www.naturgart.de - da sind die sogar nach Farben sortiert!


----------



## elkop (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

meine ist eine __ froebeli.


----------



## Annett (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hi.

Was für schöne Seerosen. *schmacht*


Da schieb ich doch auch mal aktuelle Bildchen nach. 

"Thomas O'Brien" vor einigen Tagen und gerade eben:
    

N.tetragona mit prall gefüllter Samenkapsel vor wenigen Tagen
 

__ Gonnere und eine unbekannte, weiße, die dieses Jahr das erste Mal sehr fleißig blüht.
  

Vermutlich "__ Rosennymphe" mit Tannenwedel im Eimer...


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Moin,

da wollte ich grad stolz berichten, dass meine __ Froebeli heute drei Blüten offen hat, da hab ich Annetts Bilder gesehen 

Da ist meine kleine Froebeli doch ein rechter Micker gegen. Das Foto müsst Ihr trotzdem anschaun:


----------



## Marlowe (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Liebes Elschen!


Sieht klasse aus!

Das Unglaubliche ist immer wieder -wie auch hier- dass viele Dinge aus
der Natur unwirklich aussehen, so perfekt sind sie.

Wunderschön.......


Herzlichst,


Sir Marlowe


----------



## JoergK (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hi Christine,

wenn Du sagst, Deine wären 'mickrig', was soll ich da erst sagen ??

...hier unsere schönste (weil auch einzigste... ) Blüte in diesem Jahr

   

mal sehen, ob noch was kommt.


@ Annett







 für Euern 'Thomas', der sieht ja stark aus ! :gdaumen
Da muss ich vor Neid erblassen.

(oder wird man grün ???)  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## mic_chief (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Hab ein paar neue Seerosenbilder. Die Blüten sind so schön, ich freue mich total.


----------



## axel (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Michael 

Deine Seerosen sind ja toll
Auch alle anderen Seerosenfotos find ich Klasse 

Meine "James Brydon" blüht heut auch .

 

lg
axel


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bilder meiner 'Texas Dawn'.

 


Und was mich am meisten freut, meine 'Black Princess' treibt ihre erste Blüte! :freu


----------



## Ingo h. (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

 

Ingo


----------



## marcus18488 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo,

alles super Bilder. Bei uns blühen gerade 5 Stück und zig Blüten warten darauf, aufzugehen.

LG vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## Aristocat (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Ihr Lieben!
Ich jetzt auch! Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie meine Seerosen heißen. Vielleicht weiß es einer von Euch!?
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Elfriede (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Seerosenfreunde,

ich war leider zu spät dran, alle Seerosenblüten waren bereits geschlossen.

MIt lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Eugen (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Ich will auch mal eine Blüte beisteuern :

May I introduce : Niri I.



 

Nochmals ein Dankeschön in Richtung AB


----------



## niri (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

@Eugen

Lieber Eugen,

sie schent sich bei dir sauwohl zu fühlen , ich freue mich riesig !!!

LG
Ina


----------



## Elfriede (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo zusammen,

heute nun endlich Seerosenblüten. Es blühen bereits alle 13 Sorten, aber nicht an alle kam ich nahe genug heran.   

                     


Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Oh Elfriede!

Einfach nur


----------



## Eugen (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

hallo Elfriede,

diese Blütenpracht entschädigt doch für vieles.


----------



## Elfriede (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Christine, 

danke für Dein anschauliches Kompliment. Seerosen sind in meinem Teich die einzigen Pflanzen, die immer gut wachsen und blühen und niemals zicken.

@ Eugen,

stimmt schon Eugen, wenn so an die 70 Seerosenblüten auf dem Wasser liegen bzw. weit aus dem Wasser ragen, dann vergesse ich bei dieser  Farbenpracht oft, dass der übrige Pflanzenbestand sehr dürftig ist und manche Pflanzen gar nicht wollen bzw. können.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## bigpit12 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

vor ner stunde gerade entdeckt bei mir im teich 

 
nahaufnahme 

 
gesamtansicht


----------



## axel (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Elfriede !

Deine Seerosen sind ja wirklich ein Traum 
Kennst Du ihre Namen ?

Bei mir gabs heut Vormittag auch ne Überraschung meine
Nymphaea 'Hermine'  hat heut geblüht 

 

Lg
axel


----------



## Elfriede (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo axel,

schön, dass Dir meine Seerosen gefallen, mir gefällt auch Deine Hermine sehr gut.

Obwohl ich alle meine Seerosen aus dem Fachhandel bezogen habe, scheinen die Bezeichnungen nicht bei allen zu stimmen. Bild 1 zeigt eine Texas Dawn, ihre Merkmale stimmen mit den Beschreibungen in Seerosenbüchern überein und auch die __ Aurora (Bild 5) dürfte wirklich eine Aurora sein. Bei der tropischen Seerose Tina (Bild 6) habe ich  keine Zweifel, ich habe sie  von Werner. Ebenso dürfte die  N. Escarboucle`(Bild 8) ihrer Bezeichnung gerecht werden. Von den rosafarbenen Seerosen habe ich M.rosea, N. Fabiola und M. Carnea im Teich, sowie die weißen Sorten  M.Albida und N.tetragona und die rote N.__ pygmaea rubra. 
An einige Seerosen kam ich beim Fotografieren nicht heran, ich werde sie zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt hier einstellen. Jedenfalls habe ich nur sehr einfache Sorten im Teich.

MIt lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## axel (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Elfriede 

Dafür das Du einfache Sorten hast sind die aber  Wunderschön
Deine Erleuterungen reichen mir völlig ! Vielen Dank ! 
Ich hab ein Auge auf 1,5 und 6 . Da kann ich mich nun auf die Suche machen .
Hab noch etwas Platz im Teich.
Ich wünsche Dir noch viele schöne Blüten .

Liebe Grüße nach Paros  
axel


----------



## HaMaKi (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Zusammen,

schöne Seerosen habt ihr! Elfriede, Du hast ja einen schönen Schatz an Seerosen, Wahnsinn.

Bei mir tut sich auch wieder was. Hermine hat nun zum 2.Mal geblüht (gleich 2 auf einmal) und James (__ James Brydon) gibt nach langer Wartezeit nun richtig Gas (eine Blüte nach der anderen)
     


Solfatare (von Werner) arbeitet noch daran erwachsen zu werden  Im NullkommaNix schiebt sie die Blätter an die Wasseroberfläche. Bei ihr hoffe ich im nächsten Jahr auf ein paar schöne Blüten.  


Lieben Gruß Marita


----------



## katja (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

hallo ihrs,
ich konnte es kaum glauben, aber oh wunder, auch eine meiner namenlosen zwerge hat sich erbarmt und eine blüte hervorgebracht 
zwar leider nicht das dollste seerosenblütenwetter momentan, aber ich seh sie auch aus dem fenster


----------



## Kama (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo,

es hat sich was getan! 4 von 5 Sorten haben dieses Jahr schon geblüht 
          

Von links nach rechts: Nymphaea Wow!, Rosanna, __ James Brydon, Denver

Alle sind seit letztem Jahr im Teich. Eine Blüte nach der anderen (genau so *g*) treiben James und Denver an die Oberfläche, während die anderen beiden jeweils genau eine Blüte haben sehen lassen. Gar nicht mag die Perry's Baby Red, die habe ich jetzt mal von 30 auf 20cm Tiefe hochgeholt. Ich denke, man merkt den beiden ersten einfach an, dass sie "getopft" waren, die anderen (Rhizomware) werden sich noch entwickeln, irgendwann.


*Eine Bitte an alle (zukünftigen) Schreiber hier im Thread: Falls ihr eure Sortennamen kennt, könntet ihr die Namen angeben? Da sind manchmal wirklich namenlose Schönheiten dabei...  *


----------



## Elfriede (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo zusammen,

@ axel,

Du hast Dir genau jene Seerosen ausgesucht, die meines Wissens nur bedingt winterhart sind. Mit Sicherheit weiss ich es allerdings nur von der blauen, tropischen Tina, bei der ich selbst verwundert bin, dass sie schon drei Winter in meinem Teich überlebt hat, denn 15° hat mein Teichwasser hier im Winter sicher auch nicht. 

@ all,

besonders gut gefällt mir die  __ James Brydon, ist sie sehr wüchsig? Ich bekomme nämlich langsam Platzprobleme in meinem Teich.


MIt lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## siebi (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Ooooh! Habt ihr alle tolle Seerosen... einfach wuuunderschön!)

Bei mir tut sich noch gar nichts..... 
Kann es sein, dass meine deshalb nicht blühen, weil ich sie heuer erst in den Teich gesetzt hab?

lg siebi


----------



## HaMaKi (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*



Elfriede schrieb:


> @ all,besonders gut gefällt mir die  __ James Brydon, ist sie sehr wüchsig? Ich bekomme nämlich langsam Platzprobleme in meinem Teich.



Hallo Elfriede,

den guten James habe ich letztes Jahr bei NG als 'Halbzwerg' gekauft. Er wurde in einen kleinen Korb (40x30cm) gepflanzt und breitet sich in der Tat sehr gemäßigt aus. Nichts für Ungeduldige sondern für Bequeme, weil sooo schnell nicht beigeschnitten und verkleinert werden muß. Einfach nur zurück lehnen und genießen :smoki

Gruß Marita


----------



## axel (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Ihr Lieben

Heut hat zum erstem Mal meine Seerose `Marliacea Cromatella´
die erste Blüte geöffnet .  
Sehr schön bei der finde ich auch ihre bunten Blätter 

 

Ich wünsche Euch einen schönen Sonntag !

lg
axel


----------



## Inken (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

 

Gratuliere, Axel!      Tolle Farbe, fast schon schwefelgelb...


----------



## silberfisch (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hab auch eine geknipst


----------



## Eugen (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Ich will mal eine "seltene Schönheit" hinzufügen.
Die "__ Arc en Ciel" besticht ja allein schon durch ihre vielfarbigen Blätter.
Kein Blatt ist wie das andere.
Nur leider blüht sie kaum und ist deshalb für den Gartenteich auch nicht wirklich begehrt.
Ausserdem soll die Blüte gar nicht soo spektakulär sein.
In einem kleinen Ort im nördlichsten Landkreis von BaWü hat sich jedoch am Sonntag eine Blüte geöffnet. 

Weil es angeblich gar so selten ist,ein paar Bilder in zeitlicher Abfolge :

10.00 Noch im Schatten : 

 ... 12.00 Immer noch keine Sonne :  

 

14.00  Die Blüte ist offen : 

 

19.00 8cm über dem Wasser : 

 ...  20:00 Blüte ist immer noch offen !! :


----------



## Eugen (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

tatsächlich,sie ändert ihre Farbe.  

2.Tag 13.30 ...  

 

Ich bin gespannt,ob sie morgen wirklich rein weiß wird.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Schaut mal. Heute hat zum ersten mal meine 'Black Princess' geblüht! :freu

Und was auch schön ist, sie duftet sehr angenehm.


----------



## niri (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

@Eugen  

Ich finde dir Blüte von "Arc en Chiel"  sehr schön, irgendwie graziös .
LG
Ina


----------



## HaMaKi (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

@Mirco
Deine Black Princess sieht gigantisch gut aus


----------



## siebi (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Kann mir jemand sagen, warum meine Seerosen nicht blühen?

Ich weiß nicht, wie sie heißen. Es handelt sich um zwei verschiedene Sorten, eine mit kleinen Blättern (hab ich geschenkt bekommen, sollte rosa oder pink blühen) und eine große, die ich an die tiefste Stelle gesetzt hab.
Beide haben Blätter, aber blütenmäßig tut sich noch nichts.

Kann es sein, dass Seerosen im ersten Jahr nicht blühen?

lg siebi


----------



## Petra1970 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo

Ui die Black Princess sieht aber klasse aus, und was noch besser ist ich habe die auch, hoffe das ich die Blüte auch noch zu sehn bekomme.
Aber der Teich ist neu  noch im bau und noch keine Blüte in sicht^^ an der Seerose. 2 andere Seerosen waren da schon gnädiger.

Gruß Petra


----------



## Marlene (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

meine drei Schönheiten


----------



## Eugen (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hi Marlene

schöne Blüten 

wie heißt denn die erste ??
sie hat eine schöne Farbe


----------



## Marlene (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*



> wie heißt denn die erste ??


weiß ich leider nicht. Ich habe sie aus Mitleid im Raiffeisenmarkt gekauft, sie sah schon ganz kaputt aus:shock


----------



## Dachfrosch (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

YEAH - bis jetzt konnte ich hier nur neidvoll die tollen Seerosen bewundern, aber ab heute kann ich mitreden  Meine Minirose im Miniteich hat mich mit einer Blüte überrascht!


----------



## Inken (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo ihrs!

Seerosen haben etwas ganz Besonderes...  Und wenn man hier 'reinschaut, kommt man aus dem Staunen nicht mehr heraus... 

Und seit gestern blüht es auch bei mir!! :freu

Meine erste Seerosenblüte in diesem Jahr, das Mini-Monster:

    

Danke, Annett! 

 Habe gestern bei der Genossenschaft wieder zwei Mitleidskäufe gegätigt...  Das wird doch wohl nicht krankhaft sein? ​


----------



## Dooora (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hi,

in meiner Zinkwanne tummelt sich eine geschenkte Seerose und die blüht!!!!!!!


 

Es ist meine alllerallererste Seerosenblüte und ich finde sie wunderschön (dabei ist es bestimmt eine ganz normale namenlose Baumarktrose 


LG Ursula


----------



## mitch (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

meine nymphaea "__ sioux"

   

wie man sieht wird es noch ein paar blüten geben


----------



## niri (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Seerosenfans,

auch meine Schätzchen haben mich dieses Jahr trotz vieler Regentage mit schönen Blüten erfreut:



 

 

 

 

 



Von links nach rechts: (1-2) N. Pygmaea Alba, (3) N. __ James Brydon, (4) N. Pygmaea __ Helvola, (5 ) N. rot (Halbzwerg), (6) N. __ Pygmaea Rubra.

LG
Ina


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Bei uns sind auch ein paar Seerosen zuhause 

aus dem "grossen" Teich:

1.)      2.)      3.)   

1.)  _N. ' James Brydon'_    2.)  _N. ' Froebeli'_    3.)  _N. Tetragona_


aus den Miniteichen:

 

_N. pygmaea ' Helvola'_


Die weitere Seerose in den Miniteichen _N. 'Walter Pagels'_ werden wir wohl erst im nächsten Jahr blühen sehen, aber sie wurde auch erst im Juni gesetzt


----------



## MonaNelly (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

die bilder sind so toll!! ich hoffe, meine blühen auch mal so wunderschön :beeten
nächstes jahr ist hoffentlich alles schön gewachsen


----------



## Eugen (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Mit diesen wunderschönen Blüten könnte man direkt einen Bildband machen. 
Bei mir blüht immo leider nicht sehr viel.
Dafür habe ich einige Seerosenblätter :



 ... 

 ... 

 

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt über den Einfallsreichtum der Natur.


----------



## mikozi (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Ein paar von mir. Was es für welche sind, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Die haben wir vor 2 Jahren fast geschenkt bekommen, weil sie mehr tot wie lebendig waren. 50 Cent das Stück.


----------



## gismoline (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo zusammen,

hatte mir ne "__ Helvola" zugelegt, fast wär sie eingegangen, aber jetzt blüht sie endlich D


----------



## Brigitte (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

So sehen meine Seerosen und mein Teichlein aus:


----------



## willi1954 (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hier eine meiner im Mai neugepflanzten Seerosen. Es ist eine Nymphaea 'Florida Sunset' .

In natura sieht sie noch viel beeindruckender aus.

Grüsse Willi


----------



## zickenkind (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Guten Abend,

leider kann ich mit Seerosenblüten nicht aufwarten, allerdings habe ich auch ne Blüte der Sumpfrose. Die bei mir auf einer Schwimminsel wächst und gedeiht.


----------



## Inken (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*



Wie schön, Michael!!! Eine "Seerose" der ganz anderen Art! 

Mein Ableger ist noch nicht so weit, dass er Blüten zeigt. Aber im nächsten Jahr, hoffe ich doch!  Wie überwinterst du dein Röschen?

LG, auch an Manu!!


----------



## zickenkind (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Da die Rose in einem Pflanzkorb wächst, werde ich sie evtl. aus der Pflanzinsel über Winter herrausnehmen und im Schuppen überwintern lassen. Muss nochmal Googeln ob sie aber evtl auch draussen bleiben kann, vieleicht hat ja hier auch jemand solch eine Rose seid längerem im Teich und kann mir noch einen Tipp geben. Werde es euch wissen lassen. Bis dahin..........


----------



## Nymphaion (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo,

die Sumpfrose ist winterhart, kannst sie also draussen lassen. Bei mir steht sie seit drei Jahren in einem Becken mit schwankendem Wasserstand. Manchmal ist nur die Erde nass, manchmal steht das Wasser 5 cm hoch.


----------



## Inken (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Das hört sich gut an! Dann werde ich sie in der Sumpfzone freilassen. Auch bei mir schwankt der Wasserstand dort zwischen "Matschige Füße" und "Nasse Füße". Ich hoffe, dass das zarte Ding dann den Winter übersteht, sie ist ja noch recht klein..:beeten

Danke, Werner!


----------



## mitch (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

hallo,

diese prachtexemplare stammen alle aus werners sammlung tropischer seerosen - schade das ich kein so tolles gewächshaus habe

     

     

@werner & manni: danke nochmals


----------



## Olli.P (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hi Leuts,

habe gestern auch mal wieder 'ne Blüte geknipst....


----------



## Inken (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hi ihrs!

Bei mir blüht derzeit einer der Zwerge! 

Aber dieses depperte Birkenfusselzeugs ist momentan überall, kaum dass es ein wenig geweht hat... 
   

Schönes WE!!


----------



## Elfriede (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Seerosenfreunde,

@mitch,

die tropischen Seerosen aus Werners Sammlung sind traumhaft schön.

@Olli und Inken,

kennt Ihr vielleicht auch die Namen der Seerosen, die Ihr fotografiert habt?


Durch Zufall habe ich heute bei einer Ausschnittvergrößerung diese hübsche Entdeckung gemacht, die ich beim Fotografieren nicht wahrgenommen habe.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hier mal zwei aktuelle Bilder der 'Black Princess'.


----------



## 8er-moni (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Das sind ja prachtvolle Seerosen, die Ihr da zeigt! 

Hier meine beiden:
   

... und dann gibts noch ein paar Rosane, die ich aber schlecht mit der Kamera erreichen kann


----------



## Lonicera (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Na dann darf ich ja meine auch zeigen


 


 

 

 



Ist auch ein __ Lotos dabei der heuer schon drei Blüten hatte.


----------



## axel (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Schöne Blüten Sigi 

Bei mir ist es jetzt wohl für dieses Jahr mit Blüten vorbei .
Wasser hat sich in den Nächten auch schon etwas abgekühlt. 

lg
axel


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hi Sigi.

Ist das auf den letzten beiden Bildern eine Nymphaea x daubenyana?
Es sieht aus als ob du sie direkt im Teich stehen hast. Wie macht sie sich denn dort im großen und ganzen und wie überwinterst du sie?


----------



## Lonicera (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Mirko

den korrekten Namen kann ich dir leider nicht sagen 
Aber sie steht bei mit im Teich in ca.80cm Tiefe in einem Korb der mit Sand und Lehm gefüllt ist.
Und sie ist dauernd am Blühen 

Überwintern werd ich sie im Keller in einem Holzbottich.Funktioniert ganz gut.


----------



## Elfriede (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Seerosenfreunde,

immer mehr  Blattkindel meiner tropischen Seerose Tina siedeln sich bei mir selbständig am Teichrand bei nur 5-10 cm Wasserstand an, einige blühen schon, andere sind noch winzig klein und werden den ersten Winter im Teich wohl eher nicht überstehen.


 



Madame Ganna Walska, meine zweite tropische Seerose, rechts eine Knospe der Tina.


 


Diese Seerose sollte eine M.Carnea sein,- ich selbst glaube nicht daran, sie scheint mir mit 36 Blütenblättern zu üppig und sie duftet nach Anis. Hat vielleicht jemand eine Carnea zum Vergleich?


               



 



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Conny (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Elfriede,

und da bist Du traurig, dass Du keinen __ Lotos hast  

Schöne Blüten und schöne Fotos


----------



## Inken (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Elfriede!

Der Anblick solch traumhafter Seerosen macht doch den Verzicht auf die "Grüne Maid" wieder gut, oder? 

 Putzt sich über Wochen heraus um dann nach zwei Tagen die Flügel hängen zu lassen... Glaub mir, von deinen Seerosen hast du mehr.. 


Elfriede schrieb:


> @Olli und Inken,kennt Ihr vielleicht auch die Namen der Seerosen, die Ihr fotografiert habt?



Nein, leider nicht. Sie kam völlig namenlos und nur mit dem Hinweis auf "weißblühend" bei mir an. Dank Eugens Hilfe tippe ich inzwischen auf eine "Perrys Baby Red". Hier ist sie noch einmal, allerdings schon verblüht:

 

Ich würde dir seeeehr gerne einen Ableger mitbringen, zum Seerosen-TT auf Paros!


----------



## Conny (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Inken,

sollen wir ein Mädels-TT-10 auf Paros machen :knuddel


----------



## Inken (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Das wäre der Hammer... Gehe dann schon mal mein Griechisch aufpolieren...


----------



## Eugen (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Das sind wohl mit die letzten Blüten in diesem blütenreichen Sommer :


N.tetragona alba...

   N.__ Sioux.. 

 .. und N.M.chromatella..

 

Es werden noch __ Arc en ciel und die N.__ Aurora folgen, wenns denn noch etwas warm bleibt.


----------



## Elfriede (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Bei mir gibt es zwar auch schon weniger Blüten, dafür aber schenke ich einzelnen Seerosen mehr Beachtung, wie heute meiner M.chromatella, wenn sie denn überhaupt eine ist. Sie war heuer eher blühfaul, mehr als zwei Blüten gleichzeitig hatte sie den ganzen Sommer nie. 


              




Zu meiner Überraschung brachte es die kleine __ Aurora unlängst auf drei Blüten.



 



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## mic_chief (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Beim heutigen Arbeiten, bin ich mit Blüten verwöhnt worden.


----------



## Elfriede (20. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Seerosnfreunde,

die winterharten Seerosen haben sich auch hier im Süden bereits zurückgezogen, trotz 27°Luft-und 21°Wassertemperatur (gestern). Aber immer noch blühen die tropischen Seerosen und die Texas Dawn und sie werden erfahrungsgemäß noch blühen, wenn ich Mitte November die Insel verlasse und mich mit der Herbstfärbung ihrer Blätter erfreuen, wie die Tina auf den anhängenden Fotos von heute.


 




 




Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------

